# eskimo quick flip 2



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

im looking to get a new flip over shanty, and was wondering about the seats in the eskimo quick flip 2. i really like the frabill's but the price is pushing me away, the eskimo seems to be pretty nice for the price but i have never seen one in person and wondered how these seats are.


----------



## triton189 (Nov 6, 2009)

peon said:


> im looking to get a new flip over shanty, and was wondering about the seats in the eskimo quick flip 2. i really like the frabill's but the price is pushing me away, the eskimo seems to be pretty nice for the price but i have never seen one in person and wondered how these seats are.


I have one and the seats are great! The seats actually flip up and you can store your rods under them. Mine has a table in between the seats that can be removed. It is a heavy duty unit! Only draw back is it is quite heavy!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I know the Eskimos are pretty much top shelf shanties. I think Otters are the only one that can beat them, but they are BIG BUCKS. I believe Marks Bait and Tackle is the Eskimo dealer, perhaps he can show you one. Post up some pics when you get it if you can.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I sell the Quick Flip II's for $375.00 at the shop. You will have to pay at least $125.00 in shipping charges to have them shipped in from out of state.........Mark


Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7271 ST Rt 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

got mine from mark last year think about getting a new one this year i have the 180 now but want a 2 person


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. Think I might just keep my old shanty and get a hub style shanty this year.... could always start saving early next year for a nice 2 man flip over


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

peon said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Think I might just keep my old shanty and get a hub style shanty this year.... could always start saving early next year for a nice 2 man flip over


Peon, I found a 2 man shanty with a floor for $100... text me if your interested.


----------

